# 1997 Pickup Shop Manual on PDF??



## Gootch (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey everyone, I was asked to fix my Dad's 97 4x4's EGR valve and was curious if anyone had a shop manual they could email me? I would sure appreciate the help, wanted to save the crusty ole coot some money. THANX!

Ray


----------



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

I checked several different websites and looks to me as if you may have to spend a few bucks to get that manual.


----------



## Gootch (Aug 23, 2011)

thanx carid, I saw somewhere on a post of somebody having it in pdf form and was sharing... just a thought. If not I will pay for the download then share here.


----------



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Not a problem anything I can do to help.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey Ray, there used to be a free download for what you're looking for. I downloaded it and printed off the specific sections I needed for my '97 2.4 4X4.

I need to get at my home computer to get the link, though...not at home right now.

Will post with information (good or bad) later today (Aug., 28)


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Ok, Ray. Hope this works for you.

http://www.********.com/FSM/hardbody/1997_D21_Truck/


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Almost forgot, but where the *'s are in the address, you have to fill in the following letters (without the hyphens that I've added):

n-i-c-o-c-l-u-b

For some reason, when I copy the address and try to post it, the letters above come up as asteriks instead of as letters.

Also, the manual doesn't include a chapter on why the '97 Hardbody 4X4 is a gutless, fuel eating pig...But don't get me wrong, I still love my truck.


----------



## Gootch (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanx Grug.. I will give it a try. Just got home with the new Titan LE.... SWEET!


----------



## Gootch (Aug 23, 2011)

GRUG ROX!!!

That worked, thank you.

:jump::jump::jump:


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Glad to hear it worked out for ya'. Good luck with the EGR.

Would love to have a Titan...it's on my bucket list. 

BTW..welcome to the forum.


----------

